# Skunk Removal



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, I need the combined wisdom of the UWN. Any ideas on how to remove a skunk from a dog-proof **** trap without having it spray? 

So far, negotiations have been unsuccessful.———-SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Put a blanket over the trap to keep the skunk calm, carefully carry the trap over to a stream, dunk it and drown the skunk. Done it many times.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I should have clarified that I am using the leg-hold style dog-proofs. The only things they seem to catch are ***** and skunks. ————SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You are kindof SOL then... the only thing I can think of is to contain possible spray... throw the blanket over the skunk, roll it over then a 22 to the back of the head.

At least get it on video for later laughs when it doesnt work :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> You are kindof SOL then... the only thing I can think of is to contain possible spray... throw the blanket over the skunk, roll it over then a 22 to the back of the head.
> 
> At least get it on video for later laughs when it doesnt work :mrgreen:
> 
> -DallanC


You defiantly need to get it on video if you do it this way.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Elevated sets seem to catch only ***** but they are not as productive as ground sets. I guess you just gotta pay the piper sometimes. The good news is that the skunk smell on traps doesn’t seem to deter the *****.————SS


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Open a can of Tuna fish take about half out and fill back up with Anti freeze. Place near the skunk for supper. Next day release the trap, no spraying.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Get a Horse syringe from IFA big one. Cut the finger grips off the tube, place it in a pvc pipe and fill it with acetone. Very calmly slide it up to the skunk and slowly push the needle into its chest. This will dispatch the skunk in about 5-10 min. The Acetone paralyzes the nervous system of the skunk. Make sure the poll is at least 8 feet long. 

Look at youtube, there are videos on making one.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Unfortunately, this time of year you can't just let the sun do the dirty work for you. Whatever it is, video is a must. Not sure the pole idea would work since they naturally turn their tail to you when approaching and 8' would definitely be too close for me. Let's go with the more reckless approach with a camera, unless you dont want to create the longest thread of UWN history, we cant let the Bears Ears take the record.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You can buy them one-time-use hazmat suits pretty cheap($6-$8 on Amazon)...pick one up, head in there and wack him up the side of the head.

But...please, WE NEED VIDEO!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Is it in a location that you could dispatch from a distance with a .22?

It would still spray most likely but as long as it isn't right on your porch it may be ok. Should keep a box of these on hand for those moments when you need to shoot something very quietly.

https://www.sgammo.com/product/agui...ri-powderless-cartridge-primer-fired-20-grain


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Hey S.S can I watch? :mrgreen:


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Sounds to me like you could sell tickets to the event. Maybe the extra cash would make it worth while.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

It scientifically proven that if you tickle a skunk behind the ears then it can't raise it's tail, and skunks never pee on their own tail. Obviously the trick is to get close enough to tickle their ears so first you gotta sweet talk 'em. "hey baby, it's okay. I'm not gonna hurt you. Oh that's a lovely tail you have. Why don't you turn around so I can see your beautiful eyes?" This will usually let you sneak up to about 10 feet. Once you get within 10 feet, you want to get down on all fours so the skunk feels less threatened. This will allow you to crawl even closer to the skunk....Now a little secret (between you and I) if you put a cracker in your mouth, then the skunk will immediately identify you as it's mother and he will come to you so you don't have to crawl through the mud. Once you exchange the cracker between your lips (remember it is nature that we're dealing with), the skunk will roll over and let you rub it's belly. Now I know the scientific data says that you need to tickle behind it's ears, but a belly rub is far more effective if you ask me. 

Now I don't recall where I found this scientific date... But I can guarantee there isn't any scientific data that says it doesn't work. :mrgreen:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

KineKilla said:


> Is it in a location that you could dispatch from a distance with a .22?
> 
> It would still spray most likely but as long as it isn't right on your porch it may be ok. Should keep a box of these on hand for those moments when you need to shoot something very quietly.
> 
> https://www.sgammo.com/product/agui...ri-powderless-cartridge-primer-fired-20-grain


I'm in a location where I could shoot them with a 50 BMG if I wanted. In fact, that brings up a question. I've never used Tannerite. If I were to put enough tannerite near the trap location, would it be possible completely vaporize a skunk? Please advise.-----SS


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Vaporize ? Possibly but I think it's vapor that you are trying to avoid.

Hey, if you wait long enough and wait for the right solution to post on this forum it may starve to death and solve the problem for you.

I have two skunk killing dogs that could be borrowed temporarily. Between the two of them I've dealt with 4 dead skunks in my backyard in the last two years. You'd be obligated to wash them multiple times afterwards of course.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I checked the trap line on Thurs. and had a couple more skunks. I tried something new and it seemed to work. Both skunks were in locations where I could see them from quite a distance. I snuck in to about 50 yards without being detected and shot each through the chest behind the shoulder with a .22lr. I left and checked the rest of the traps coming back about an hour later. Both were very dead with no spray. I was able to get them out of the trap and buried with no stink. Maybe I’m on to something, maybe I just got lucky!—-SS


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Your telling us that you didn't take them home???? Man, you left the best part in the woods!! The glands. Purr skunk quill is priceless when it comes to making bait, and lure!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> I checked the trap line on Thurs. and had a couple more skunks. I tried something new and it seemed to work. Both skunks were in locations where I could see them from quite a distance. I snuck in to about 50 yards without being detected and shot each through the chest behind the shoulder with a .22lr. I left and checked the rest of the traps coming back about an hour later. Both were very dead with no spray. I was able to get them out of the trap and buried with no stink. Maybe I'm on to something, maybe I just got lucky!--SS


I've actually read about this strategy before. Some folks say they spray when shot in the head, but don't when shot behind the shoulder. I guess you proved the theory right.


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

Springville Shooter said:


> I checked the trap line on Thurs. and had a couple more skunks. I tried something new and it seemed to work. Both skunks were in locations where I could see them from quite a distance. I snuck in to about 50 yards without being detected and shot each through the chest behind the shoulder with a .22lr. I left and checked the rest of the traps coming back about an hour later. Both were very dead with no spray. I was able to get them out of the trap and buried with no stink. Maybe I'm on to something, maybe I just got lucky!--SS


Sucks to hear the luck! I didn't have any luck on my **** traps either! I am always happy to help or take the skunks if you don't mind transporting the stinky critters.


----------



## Donk50cal (Mar 22, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> I checked the trap line on Thurs. and had a couple more skunks. I tried something new and it seemed to work. Both skunks were in locations where I could see them from quite a distance. I snuck in to about 50 yards without being detected and shot each through the chest behind the shoulder with a .22lr. I left and checked the rest of the traps coming back about an hour later. Both were very dead with no spray. I was able to get them out of the trap and buried with no stink. Maybe I'm on to something, maybe I just got lucky!--SS


Sorry, I'm a little behind the gun on this thread! I've dispatched many skunks this way, only using 22short. Maybe the shorts had nothing to do with the success of this method, but it has worked 98% of the time. A slow moving projectile to the heart is the ticket for sure. Any size or speed projectile to the cranium is a sure spray in my experience!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Tabswan said:


> Sucks to hear the luck! I didn't have any luck on my **** traps either! I am always happy to help or take the skunks if you don't mind transporting the stinky critters.


If you're serious about wanting skunks you should come with me next time and get a few. I want them thinned out to assist my little fledgling covey of quail and the 2-3 pheasants that we have around the place. Work won't allow for trap checking this week so I didn't leave them set. Hopefully I can get in a couple rounds next weekend.-----SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Donk50cal said:


> Sorry, I'm a little behind the gun on this thread! I've dispatched many skunks this way, only using 22short. Maybe the shorts had nothing to do with the success of this method, but it has worked 98% of the time. A slow moving projectile to the heart is the ticket for sure. Any size or speed projectile to the cranium is a sure spray in my experience!


Being 95% nocturnal, how did you pull that off?


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

Springville Shooter said:


> If you're serious about wanting skunks you should come with me next time and get a few. I want them thinned out to assist my little fledgling covey of quail and the 2-3 pheasants that we have around the place. Work won't allow for trap checking this week so I didn't leave them set. Hopefully I can get in a couple rounds next weekend.-----SS


Keep me posted when you go and I will tag along!

I also got my first two Beaver's this weekend! Starting to figure them out!


----------



## Donk50cal (Mar 22, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> Being 95% nocturnal, how did you pull that off?


Same way SS has.


----------

